# Nesco Dryer Thermal Fuse failures question



## timhar47 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hello, I have a Nesco food dryer, it failed after 18 months, after fooling around, I found the Thermal Fuse had blown. Ordered new one(s) (min order was like 10) and replaced it. Ran for about 4 more sessions during next 4 months, then blew again. 
Anyone know any hints on this? Like a bigger fuse or maybe is the temperature control wacked?
Any good recommendations on a low cost replacement? Looking at reviews is a killer these days, seems like many units out there have issues like this.

Thanks - Tim


----------



## oberhaslikid (May 13, 2002)

Same thing happened with my Nesco electric pressure cooker.They have a problem.


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

O boy, I'm going to get in trouble here, put in a higher thermal fuse. There, I said it. I've even bypassed them, It was a risk I was willing to take. I'll deny I ever told you to do it.


----------



## Port-Angel (Aug 28, 2014)

Glad you posted this, I was going to buy one this month. I think I will keep looking, for now, my convection oven is working just fine !:duel:


----------



## timhar47 (Mar 23, 2010)

BlackFeather said:


> O boy, I'm going to get in trouble here, put in a higher thermal fuse. There, I said it. I've even bypassed them, It was a risk I was willing to take. I'll deny I ever told you to do it.


What was the rating and has it held  - I didn't ask that, and this will self destruct later on:hrm:


----------



## timhar47 (Mar 23, 2010)

I did replace the thermal(second time now) I mean I have like 18 of them now since the minimum order was 20 ($5) - its running again. And Port-Angel, I don't know what to say about others, as most of the ones of this style have similar issues per reviews on amazon. I think the unfortunate next step is the darned $200 ones.
I still wonder if the thermostat is off, like it leaves the element running when it should cycle if the desired temp is reached?


----------



## harry f (Jul 22, 2020)

timhar47 said:


> Hello, I have a Nesco food dryer, it failed after 18 months, after fooling around, I found the Thermal Fuse had blown. Ordered new one(s) (min order was like 10) and replaced it. Ran for about 4 more sessions during next 4 months, then blew again.
> Anyone know any hints on this? Like a bigger fuse or maybe is the temperature control wacked?
> Any good recommendations on a low cost replacement? Looking at reviews is a killer these days, seems like many units out there have issues like this.
> 
> Thanks - Tim


I have 2 dryers that run but the heating unit doesn't work is the fuse the problem and where do you get them?


----------

